
The Java Posse: Rest in Peace Carl Quinn. Covid-19 - jaaron
https://twitter.com/javaposse/status/1245583036588019715
======
jaaron
Carl Quinn passed away this week from complications to covid-19.

He was a co-host of the popular Java Posse podcast and left his mark across
the industry, having worked at Borland, Sun Microsystems, Google, Netflix,
Riot Games, and, mostly lately, the self-driving auto startup Zoox. He was a
frequent speaker at technical conferences, an excellent engineer, architect,
mentor, and for many, a friend. He will be missed.

------
finnjohnsen2
He had global impact on the software dev community with his insight and
knowledge. He will be deeply missed all around the world. Rest in peace from
Oslo, Norway.

~~~
yesiamyourdad
He really had a terrific impact. I knew him a little bit personally and he
didn't carry himself like it, but his career was amazing.

Another beautiful tribute to Carl: [https://jfrog.com/blog/in-memory-of-a-
superfrog-carl-quinn-j...](https://jfrog.com/blog/in-memory-of-a-superfrog-
carl-quinn-jfrog/)

